# Best Way To Clean Glass?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i have been using the mag float which works fine but starting to notice more and more scratches on the inside of the glass maybe because of the sand bed, so i will no longer be using it, anyone have a safer way to clean the glass ??


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a lil cloth that you can slip over your cleaner that way you know there's no sand on the surface of your float.although tiny particles of sand probably stick to what your trying to remove n probably still do some scratching. Yet another reason I don't care for sand. Scratching tanks up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

I take a brand new J-cloth and use some elbow grease. Works great


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I use an old gift carf for algae. For cleaning the outside just water and a towel


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Micro-fiber cloth towels. The ones you use for detailing cars. Doesn't leave a scratch and algae clings on it very well too. Just rinse away the aglae, let it dry and reuse over and over again. Great for outside tank also.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cool thanks fellas


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I use the magfloat still and haven't really noticed many scratches. I just make sure not to go within 1 1/2" of the sand bed and when I clean the bottom I lift the magfloat and let it float away then bring it back and repeat a few times just in case there are sand particles on it. It's been working for me so far.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

In my 75g tank I used Ecocomplete as my substrate and I believe because it has some finer particles to it that I'm beginning to notice some scratching with my magfloat as well. I just noticed it lastnight, during a waterchange.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a pretty nasty scratch on one of my 29's because of those stupid magnafloat things!!!







I use a soft sponge on my newer one, so far so good


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Micro-fiber cloth towels. The ones you use for detailing cars. Doesn't leave a scratch and algae clings on it very well too. Just rinse away the aglae, let it dry and reuse over and over again. Great for outside tank also.


Thanks, that is a great tip and way cheaper than a mag float. I'm gonna try this next cleaning.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I use to work for a company cleaning tanks. I use to use this blade from home depot i think it was used for wallpaper or some thing it was metal and about a foot long the blade was rounded over but true and straight it would clean the glass with one swipe. It would also gut below the gravel line with out scratching.


----------

